# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  frazionamento immobile

## CarloF

Ciao,
un mio cliente ( commercialista...io faccio anche assistenza software a commercialisti...), mi ha fatto questa domanda:
ho un immobile che in parte è concesso in affitto e in parte no..per la parte che è concessa in affitto sono proprietario al 100% per l'altra al 66.67%, tecnicamente qual è il modo migliore per procedere ai fini del quadro RB?...io una risposta gliel'ho data ( non so se totalmente corretta o meno), vorrei da voi utenti/colleghi un parere su questo...
Grazie e ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao,
> un mio cliente ( commercialista...io faccio anche assistenza software a commercialisti...), mi ha fatto questa domanda:
> ho un immobile che in parte &#232; concesso in affitto e in parte no..per la parte che &#232; concessa in affitto sono proprietario al 100% per l'altra al 66.67%, tecnicamente qual &#232; il modo migliore per procedere ai fini del quadro RB?...io una risposta gliel'ho data ( non so se totalmente corretta o meno), vorrei da voi utenti/colleghi un parere su questo...
> Grazie e ciao

  Scusa CarloF,
ma la tua domanda sembra una .. trappola  :Smile:  
Se una risposta gliela hai data, perch&#232; non la esponi ?
Poi, cosa significa che "ho un immobile che in parte &#232; concesso in affitto e in parte no" ed ancora ".. al 100% .. ed al 66,67%" ?
Forse intendi due distinte unit&#224; immobiliari, una locata ed una no ? 
Se mi chiarisci i dubbi, posso provare a rispondere. 
Ciao

----------


## CarloF

> Scusa CarloF,
> ma la tua domanda sembra una .. trappola  
> Se una risposta gliela hai data, perchè non la esponi ?
> Poi, cosa significa che "ho un immobile che in parte è concesso in affitto e in parte no" ed ancora ".. al 100% .. ed al 66,67%" ?
> Forse intendi due distinte unità immobiliari, una locata ed una no ? 
> Se mi chiarisci i dubbi, posso provare a rispondere. 
> Ciao

  vero...scusa...la risposta che gli ho dato è di barrare la casella continuazione...secondo voi è corretta?
PS.l'unita' immobiliare di cui mi parla è la stessa..infatti gli ho detto che la mia risposta è suscettibile di ulteriori verifiche normative
Grazie e ciao

----------


## Speedy

> vero...scusa...la risposta che gli ho dato è di barrare la casella continuazione...secondo voi è corretta?
> PS.l'unita' immobiliare di cui mi parla è la stessa..infatti gli ho detto che la mia risposta è suscettibile di ulteriori verifiche normative
> Grazie e ciao

  I dubbi continuano. 
Se l'unità immobiliare è unica, come può il proprietario averne il 100% per una parte ed il 66,67% per una seconda parte ?
Sei proprio sicuro che invece non siano due unità catastali separate ?
E se è così, quale è la categoria catastale di ciascuna delle due ? 
Oppure, può essere invece accaduto che nel corso dell'anno la quota di proprietà dell'unico immobile sia passata da 100 a 66,67 o viceversa ? 
Scusa la mia pignoleria, ma per capire ho bisogno di dati esatti. 
Ciao

----------


## CarloF

> I dubbi continuano. 
> Se l'unità immobiliare è unica, come può il proprietario averne il 100% per una parte ed il 66,67% per una seconda parte ?
> Sei proprio sicuro che invece non siano due unità catastali separate ?
> E se è così, quale è la categoria catastale di ciascuna delle due ? 
> Oppure, può essere invece accaduto che nel corso dell'anno la quota di proprietà dell'unico immobile sia passata da 100 a 66,67 o viceversa ? 
> Scusa la mia pignoleria, ma per capire ho bisogno di dati esatti. 
> Ciao

  ..purtroppo anche per me continuano i dubbi, ho sentito oggi la persona e mi ha ribadito che si tratta di un immobile (unica unità catastale) molto grande di cui questa persona, che ha l'immobile (locato) in comproprietà con i fratelli ( quota 66,67% ), ha avuto in uso al 100% un' ala dell'immobile che a sua volta ha subaffittato.
Guardando bene le istruzioni pare che la casella "continuazione" vada barrata nel caso di gestione di più periodi inferiori all'anno sullo stesso immobile, ma in questo caso il periodo resta unico.
Il caso resta piuttosto controverso
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> ..purtroppo anche per me continuano i dubbi, ho sentito oggi la persona e mi ha ribadito che si tratta di un immobile (unica unità catastale) molto grande di cui questa persona, che ha l'immobile (locato) in comproprietà con i fratelli ( quota 66,67% ), ha avuto in uso al 100% un' ala dell'immobile che a sua volta ha subaffittato.
> Guardando bene le istruzioni pare che la casella "continuazione" vada barrata nel caso di gestione di più periodi inferiori all'anno sullo stesso immobile, ma in questo caso il periodo resta unico.
> Il caso resta piuttosto controverso
> Ciao

  Credo di avere capito questo (con un esempio):
= rendita catastale 1.000 corrispondente a 10 vani x 100 euro
= quota proprietà del contribuente interessato 66,67%
= affitto di parte dell'immobile (2 vani su 10) di un solo comproprietario, con contratto registrato in cui appare soltanto il suo nominativo e non quello degli altri comproprietari 
In tal caso:
= sul quadro RB in una riga esporrei la rendita catastale di 8 vani (80% del totale) con quota 66,67% ed utilizzo 9
= sul quadro RB in una seconda riga esporrei la rendita catastale di 2 vani (20% del totale) con quota 100% ed utilizzo 3, con esposizione dell'intero canone di locazione al netto della riduzione 15% 
Ciao

----------

